# Everyday Wears



## TarLine (Jan 9, 2014)

I'v thought long and hard about the topic of the perfect shoe for shingle tear-off & Installation. The perfect fit in my opinion must have Comfort, Durability, and Traction. A snug comfortable kick makes for a productive day indeed. Durability is the biggest issue for me, everything through the day beats up on my feet whether it be nails, shingles, simply walking, and sitting down is a huge killer. Without tread on the tires, you risk blowing a flat. 

I tend to work in shoes i'v worn on my own time, and the wal-mart special. I found a shoe at Meijer for little under $50 that tend to last the longest that i'v found, 6 months at the most. So I ask all in this community, What is the best shoe for my day to day routine? Or just what is the best shoe for the job.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Merrell brand "moab ventilator" are the longest lasting shoe I've come across, over a year. And they stick like glue on felt, shingles and metal.:thumbup:


----------

